# Smiling Pitbulls



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

I know that almost (if not all) pitbulls I have ever seen smile....let's see some pics:roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I love seeing dogs smile! lol Indi shows me her teeth it's too funny. I wish i could catch it on camera. Those pups look like they are enjoying life!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

when i find my digital camera i'll post some of onyx geting a good neck scratch! his forehead gets all wrinkly and it looks like someone is pulling his lips as far back as they can go!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are cuties. LOL I just posted another thread with one of mine smiling or I would have added it here:cheers:


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

love these two to death. Madison and her daddy (my boyfriend, Derek).









last week, 9 months old.









this ones a bit older, when she was 5 months.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Please be assured Sheena is grinning at me not growling...*




























*No humans were harmed in theses shots!!! Lol *


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That's a hell of a grin Marty..LOL


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

here is my boy


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

marty i don't think he's smiling in those shots lol


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

Marty said:


> *Please be assured Sheena is grinning at me not growling...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo does that too!! But she only does it when we come home after being gone a couple of hours or when she sees my mom after a couple of days.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hehe that's exactly what indi looks like marty! I love it! Smiling dogs just crack me up!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ive seen a few pits smile like that!!! but for those who are weary of the breed think that the dog is being agressive or about to attack!!!!!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

snoop smiling









whats so funny buddy?









daddy u crack me up hahaha









i love my stick!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

sw_df27 said:


> marty i don't think he's smiling in those shots lol


She's not, shes grinning at me lol :clap:


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

That's sum smile Marty. It should win the friendly of tha year award!!! Sometimes ours smile like that too!


----------



## infidel (Jan 20, 2008)

*my smiler*


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Marty!! That is one hell of a grin!!!! LOL 
Here are mine...........
Pantera








Harley








Harley








Pantera








Man i gotta snap some updates for ya's!!! LOL


----------

